# busybox not compiling and no init?[fix'ed]

## general

not sure this is the right place but then again.

code for when I run genkernel without the --no-busybox option

```
Atlantis ~ # DISPLAY=":0"  genkernel   --color  --install --xconfig --splash=/etc/splash/Brain/ --splash-res=1280x1024 --splash --kerneldir=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3/  all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10_pre7

* Running with options: --color --install --xconfig --splash=/etc/splash/Brain/ --splash-res=1280x1024 --splash --kerneldir=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3/ all

* Clearing cache dir contents from /var/cache/genkernel/x86_64

* Linux Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking xconfig...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  LD      fs/ocfs2/ocfs2.o

  CC      drivers/ide/pci/pdc202xx_old.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/built-in.o

  CC      fs/partitions/check.o

fs/partitions/check.c: In function 'add_partition':

fs/partitions/check.c:393: warning: ignoring return value of 'kobject_add', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/partitions/check.c:396: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/partitions/check.c:403: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_file', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      drivers/message/i2o/driver.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/bin.o

  CC      drivers/message/i2o/device.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/group.o

drivers/message/i2o/device.c: In function 'i2o_device_add':

drivers/message/i2o/device.c:247: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/message/i2o/device.c:254: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/message/i2o/device.c:260: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/message/i2o/device.c:267: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC [M]  crypto/cbc.o

  CC [M]  crypto/pcbc.o

  CC [M]  fs/cifs/dir.o

  CC [M]  crypto/lrw.o

fs/cifs/dir.c: In function 'cifs_ci_compare':

fs/cifs/dir.c:596: warning: passing argument 1 of '__memcpy' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

fs/cifs/dir.c:596: warning: passing argument 1 of '__builtin_memcpy' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

--

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/bt8xx/bttv-gpio.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function 'i2o_cfg_passthru':

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:889: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:945: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

--

  CC [M]  net/ipv6/netfilter/nf_conntrack_l3proto_ipv6.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/chelsio/cxgb.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/cxgb3/cxgb3_main.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv6/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto_icmpv6.o

drivers/net/cxgb3/cxgb3_main.c: In function 'offload_open':

drivers/net/cxgb3/cxgb3_main.c:936: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_group', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_pio.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_srp.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/BusLogic.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_ioctl.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/ips.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_main.o

drivers/scsi/ips.c: In function 'ips_register_scsi':

drivers/scsi/ips.c:6870: warning: ignoring return value of 'scsi_add_host', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/libertas/wext.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsrp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/libertas/rx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/hptiop.o

drivers/scsi/hptiop.c: In function 'hptiop_host_request_callback':

drivers/scsi/hptiop.c:378: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types lacks a cast

drivers/scsi/hptiop.c:378: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types lacks a cast

--

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/serial/navman.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_glue.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/serial/omninet.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/serial/option.o

drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_glue.c: In function 'sym_eh_handler':

drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_glue.c:612: warning: 'io_reset' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o Config.in

.config:43:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_FULL_LIBBUSYBOX

.config:46:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BUILD_AT_ONCE

.config:454:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MDADM

.config:459:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MDSTART

--

Build with Large File Support (for accessing files > 2 GB) (LFS) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Debugging Options

*

Build BusyBox with extra Debugging symbols (DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Abort compilation on any warning (WERROR) [N/y/?] n

--

  History saving (FEATURE_EDITING_SAVEHISTORY) [N/y/?] n

  Tab completion (FEATURE_TAB_COMPLETION) [Y/n/?] y

    Username completion (FEATURE_USERNAME_COMPLETION) [N/y/?] n

  Fancy shell prompts (FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_PROMPT) [N/y/?] n

Use clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC) syscall (MONOTONIC_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

Use ioctl names rather than hex values in error messages (IOCTL_HEX2STR_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

  LD      archival/built-in.o

  CC      archival/bbunzip.o

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  CC      applets/applets.o

applets/applets.c:15:2:   CC      archival/gzip.o

warning: #warning Static linking against glibc produces buggy executables

applets/applets.c:16:2: warning: #warning (glibc does not cope well with ld --gc-sections).

applets/applets.c:17:2: warning: #warning See sources.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=3400

applets/applets.c:18:2: warning: #warning Note that glibc is unsuitable for static linking anyway.

applets/applets.c:19:2: warning: #warning If you still want to do it, remove -Wl,--gc-sections

applets/applets.c:20:2: warning: #warning from top-level Makefile and remove this warning.

applets/applets.c:21:2: error: #error Aborting compilation.

make[1]: *** [applets/applets.o] Error 1

make: *** [applets] Error 2

--

  AR      archival/lib.a

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10_pre7

* Running with options: --color --install --xconfig --splash=/etc/splash/Brain/ --splash-res=1280x1024 --splash --kerneldir=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3/ all

* Clearing cache dir contents from /var/cache/genkernel/x86_64

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

```

since busybox is the problem I added --no-busybox to my genkernel options but when i try to load the new kernel is says it can't find init (/linuxrc)

```
general@Atlantis ~ $ sudo lilo -v

LILO version 22.8, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2006 John Coffman

Released 19-Feb-2007 and compiled at 18:06:50 on Mar 21 2008

```

```
general@Atlantis ~ $ genkernel --version

3.4.10_pre7

general@Atlantis ~ $ emerge --info

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/layman/xeffects'

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 Mar 2008 23:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi alsa amd64 arts bash-completion berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb disk-partition dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif fam fbcon firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glitz glx gpm gps gstreamer hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jack javascript jpeg kde kqemu libsdl lirc lm_sensors mad midi mime mmx mng mozilla mp3 mplayer mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia offensive ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 readline reflection samba sdl sensord session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keybord mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVICES="leadtek_0007 leadtek_0010 leadtek_pvr200 devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by general on Sun Mar 23, 2008 5:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ueymir

 *general wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> general@Atlantis ~ $ genkernel --version
> 
> ...

 

I guess I am not able to help you in detail but you should have a serious look at your useflags/alsa cards! Especially your ACCEPT_KEYWORDS is prone to give you trouble. You shouldn't enable the ~amd64 keyword unless you know what you are doing.

My suggestion would therefore be to disable that keyword and try building genkernel with the marked stable version. It might already solve your problem -- but most surely downgrade lots of packages on your system, possibly resulting in even more trouble (version incompatibility etc.). Is this a first install or are you running this system for a longer time already?

In addition to that, your ALSA_CARS variable contains a whole bunch of cards you probably won't use and can therefore be omitted.

Are you really in need of all those useflags? Some seem to be contradictory.

Just a thought, I hope it helps a bit.

----------

## general

 *ueymir wrote:*   

>  *general wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> general@Atlantis ~ $ genkernel --version
> 
> ...

 

why would ALSA_CARS variable be nesscarry if i use the kernel drivers?

its not set

I have been running this system coming close to a year now, it doesn't give me a lot of trouble 

also I just solved the genkernel problem, I recompiled genkernel and updated /etc/ (it didn't need it before)

----------

## ueymir

 *general wrote:*   

> 
> 
> why would ALSA_CARS variable be nesscarry if i use the kernel drivers?
> 
> its not set
> ...

 

If you leave ALSA_CARDS unset, you will compile support for all the listed cards.

It usually won't hurt, there is just more time and space necessary to compile, store and load this support (in very rare cases it could even be a security issue). Might just be a personal flick, but I don't like to have support for things that I will never have to deal with.

 *general wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have been running this system coming close to a year now, it doesn't give me a lot of trouble 
> 
> also I just solved the genkernel problem, I recompiled genkernel and updated /etc/ (it didn't need it before)

 

[/quote]

I am glad you found a solution.  :Smile: 

----------

